# scan for artifacts & heat-up



## ziga (May 26, 2005)

When I scan for artifacts there are no heat-up phases. Is it meant to be so?
If I use find max core/mem the heat-up phases occur as set in settings.

It would be good if heat-up phases also occured during scan for artifacts if it is not jet made so.


----------



## djbbenn (May 26, 2005)

No theres no heatup phase when scaning, only when you detecting the max mem/core. You can just run it in 3d view for a bit first then do a scan.

-Dan


----------

